# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL 3 - Avec Oracle, MySQL, Microsoft SQL Server et Access

## zoom61

*SQL 3
Avec Oracle, MySQL, Microsoft SQL Server et Access*
**



> SQL est le langage incontournable de requtes pour les bases de donnes. Cet ouvrage couvre tous les champs d'application des procdures et des requtes. Il dtaille plus particulirement :
> L'origine du SQL, son domaine d'application, l'architecture client-serveur, les verrous et les transactions.La base de donnes Microsoft SQL Server et la manire dont SQL y est intgr. Vous dcouvrirez l'interrogation des tables  l'aide des vues.Le modle relationnel, les liens, les cls primaires ou trangres ainsi que les jointures entre les tables.Les instructions de modification de contenu comme UPDATE, INSERT, DELETE ou DROP. Des exemples sont donns sous Microsoft Access, VBA, et Visual Basic.Les procdures stockes et les fonctions intgres.L'intgration du langage PL/SQL dans une base de donnes Oracle.L'intgration de SQL dans XML.
> Ce livre s'adresse  tous ceux, professionnels ou tudiants, qui veulent s'initier au langage SQL ainsi qu' ceux qui veulent approfondir leurs connaissances et dcouvrir l'intgration de SQL au sein de diverses bases de donnes.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

